# First signs of Spring have arrived!



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

It looks like Spring is finally on it's way! I was out yesterday and the weather was just lovely, about 74* Fahrenheit (like 23* Celsius) and I saw a few of our crocus flowers had popped up overnight. Just thought I'd share a few pics


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

Yes...it was beautiful today. I spent about four hours clearing tree's and brush off my creek bank. Beautiful pics, thank you for sharing...


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Jonah said:


> Yes...it was beautiful today. I spent about four hours clearing tree's and brush off my creek bank. Beautiful pics, thank you for sharing...


You're welcome! I spent lots of time outside, I love the weather like this


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Beautiful pictures -- thanks for sharing them.

I'm very ready for Spring to arrive. 
Today was a quite cold, windy and blustery March experience here.

There are snowdrop flowers blooming though so Spring shouldn't be too far away!! *


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

FaeryBee said:


> *Beautiful pictures -- thanks for sharing them.
> 
> I'm very ready for Spring to arrive.
> Today was a quite cold, windy and blustery March experience here.
> ...


Thank you! Hopefully it isn't  Winter is my favorite for sweaters and tea and fires in the hearth, but Spring is always going to be a nice respite from the cold 
Virginia shouldn't be too cold for long!


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Those flowers are truly wonderful! 
Spring is also coming here, I can already see and hear the excitement of the wild birds outside and the flowers are also starting to bloom. The only downside is the allergies, of course. And unfortunately I got a bad cold due to the recent changes in temperature.


----------



## PrincipePio (Jan 21, 2014)

How beautiful! I can't wait for the flowers to bud here. The cherry trees are starting to blossom, but it's supposed to begin raining again tonight. :-/


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

aluz said:


> Those flowers are truly wonderful!
> Spring is also coming here, I can already see and hear the excitement of the wild birds outside and the flowers are also starting to bloom. The only downside is the allergies, of course. And unfortunately I got a bad cold due to the recent changes in temperature.


Thank you! I love crocuses, they're so cheerful 
Boo for colds! I hope you feel better


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

PrincipePio said:


> How beautiful! I can't wait for the flowers to bud here. The cherry trees are starting to blossom, but it's supposed to begin raining again tonight. :-/


Thanks! I love cherry trees, they're so gorgeous and the real sign that spring is coming! I'm sorry about the rain, but April showers bring May flowers!
Personally I'm changing it to "March showers bring April flowers" because by May, most of the flowers have given way to green leaves and bushes :laughing:


----------

